# FET in 3 days but follicle discovered at lining scan today, reassurance!!



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Any advice, reassurance or otherwise would be most welcome.

I've been down regulating from 30th May on suprecur nasal spray, with Frozen transfer scheduled for 25th July.  Today at my lining scan a follicle was discovered prompting the Dr to ask if I had been taking my meds.  

My question is how greatly can/will this affect my transfer on Wednesday.  My concern is if they go to the bother of trying to prevent ovulation then this can't be good.

Can I just add also that I've never had a period since starting nasal spray on 30/05/12 and my lining was still only 7.2 today.

To build lining I've been on progynova from 10-07-12

Anyone had an experience like this?  

😓😓😢😢


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Lisal,
I had a similar experience on my last cycle ...not with FET, but with donor eggs which is the same protocol. I managed to have a cyst and then ovulate during downreg on synarel nose spray. The docs didn't seem to believe it was possible, but I'm convinced I had a "dodgy" bottle of the drug! The result was that I too had lining issues....didn't get above 6.4 despite being given ever increasing doses of oestrogen (although lining had always been fine on previous cycles). I'm convinced the 2 things were linked...too much of a coincidence. I also had a small bleed at the time my period was due which was a bit stressful. I was advised to go ahead with half my embryos and freeze the other half on day 1. Like you, I was confused about why docs were letting me go ahead at all when the whole point of downreg is to prevent ovulation! My advice would be to request another scan before defrosting your embryos. If your cyst hasn't got any bigger and you haven't actually ovulated, hopefully it will reassure you.
Best of luck


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Joan

Thank you for your reply.

The only thing I can think of is a head cold i had for a week, constantly blowing my nose, other than that I don't know.

At lining scan they said it was a follicle, at transfer a different Dr said it had prob been there from a previous month.  But on Internet searches only corpus luteums can be left over not follicles.  In addition to the EWCM for exactly 4 days I believe I had ovulated.  If this is so the time frame of implantation window had been moved, so at this point I'm not very hopeful in getting a BFP and also very disappointed with the clinic, but this is not the first cock up they've made for me, on one appoint I asked the Dr for a sperm banking appoint and she told me they didn't offer that facility, I argued they did and she went to ask the receptionist, that's. £100k plus Dr asking a £6 per hour secretary what services they offered.!!!  Meanwhile the file of forms was behind her.!

Awe just planning now for my 3 remaining embryos to be transferred to another clinic.

Thanks again for your reply

Good luck with your future treatments   

Lisa


----------

